# Star makeup : identify the brand/reference



## CultureBloom (Dec 18, 2007)

We could  post a photo of a star and try to find the reference (or  equivalent)  of her beautiful makeup!

I start:
I love her blush but I don't find the reference, could you help me?


----------



## frocher (Dec 18, 2007)

Try Nars Lovejoy.


----------



## User49 (Dec 18, 2007)

Try some of the Mac cream blushers, I'm not sure what colour but they go on really smooth and give the cheeks a nice glow!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 18, 2007)

I would love of reference for that shadow she is wearing -- what a hot look!!!


----------



## Janelleleo (Dec 18, 2007)

I feel like she has a cream blush on with some Shimmer over it. Possibly a rosy color like Nars Constantinople with a shimmer like the aforementioned Lovejoy over it lightly.


----------



## Like-a-Painting (Jan 15, 2008)

I would like to know how to achieve this look, I've asked in the recommendations thread, but no one answer me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








ImageShack - Hosting :: 73272celebutopiarihannasb0.jpg

Please help me girls


----------

